# WINGS AND WHEELS - July 31st - 1st August 2010



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

The Yorkshire Wings & Wheels show is an inspirational family day out and will keep you entertained for hours. With endless fuel fed spectacles to admire throughout the day you will definately remember the sights. From the insane Pyromaniac Jet Quad to immense Aircraft, Land speed Motorcycles and even the opporunity to drive some of the most presitgeous supercars ever made, this show is one you really don't want to miss out on!

Brought to you by Straightliners Events, Yorkshire Air Museum & Elvington Parks, this event has been in the making for a long time and is organised by some of the most experienced people in the business. You are in the hands of professionals from the minute you enter the event. Be wowed by the immense size of BIG Petes Monster truck.....or have your head blown off by the roar of the Victor Aircraft, this show will heighten ALL your senses and leave your eyes wide open and your jaw dragging the floor for sure.

Welcome to the Yorkshire Wings & Wheels show......Elvingtons proudest show on the calendar!

http://www.wings-and-wheels.co.uk/

I will be there all weekend

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------

